# My Dorset herping trip



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

I got back yesterday from Dorset , i spent 3 days camping up there on Stoborough Heathand Hartland Moor , was amazing loved every minute of it.
heres a few pics...
Female Adder 
















Male common Lizard (this lil guy wouldnt come out of the heather :/








Female Common Lizard (im sure she was pretending to be asleep lol)








Sundew plant (had to get upto my ass in peatbog to photo this cute lil plant


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

herping is the best! great pics!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

*Part two*

Thanks Habu , yeah i love herping 
I saw some dragonfly beauties up there too 
Female Broadtail Dragonfly
















Four Spotted Chaser
















and a pic of Stoborough Heath


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

do you guys have any big forests?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

ya we have some very nice forests , i chose to stay up on the heathlands and Hartland moor thou , these place contain every species of reptile in the uk , its "slightly" easier to spot them where i was


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

some forests but more open area like that called moors, few woodland areas and valleys etc. No forests though


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Great pics there!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

backpacking is my passion, a shame that no one really does it around here. i like going to shawnee state forest here and get "lost" for a couple weeks. i've taken lot's of people with me in the past but it always ends up the same. people bitching and aurgueing and missing the T.V. too bad i have seen some great things. backpacking, you can get lost and yet find yourself. again, great pics!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks for the replies people 
Habu i know what you mean about taking people with you :/ it usally never works lol , i was lucky as a mate of mine come with me up there with the same interests so it all went well :lol2:
ps i think the uk has 12 individual forests , but there not dense forests like in the u.s though


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow, our spaniel eat a common lizard though yesterday


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I want to go on a herping trip in Dorset I live right near Dorset anyway so would be worth a trip


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Fabulous pics Tokay.

A friend of mine lives in Cornwall and has wild snakes in her garden - lucky thing.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

SIUK id defiantly recommend that you go there , im going back for sure! 

Pauline what type of snakes does she have in here garden ? Adders and grass Snakes? how cool is that  im now jealous  lol
Miranda tell your dog off! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you guys would love kentucky.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Some great pics there mate.Love the dragonfly pics and that heath looks very inviting.I think im going to have to get myself a tent and take in a few moors and forests with the camera in hand


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah Greenphase , i highly recommend it


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I used to do it years ago but mainly around Epping Forest and really did enjoy it.Then i got married and we had the kids and it all went out the window.Now the kids are older(youngest is 10)im seriously thinking about getting back into it.Nothing like hitching up the trailer with the tent maybe put the fishing rods in and just bugger off for the week with no worries of what you doing or where you are going.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Greenphase said:


> Nothing like hitching up the trailer with the tent maybe put the fishing rods in and just bugger off for the week with no worries of what you doing or where you are going.


My thoughts exactly :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a trailer! you got to walk in and walk out!:lol2:


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

Great pics, never really been herping, theres a place near me (bout 10 mins away) called petty pool that has some adders in it apparently. Any tips for the best way of going about it?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Some excellent photographs, especially of the dragonfly. Looks like you enjoyed yourself. Its good to see more of British reptiles.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Angi 

KenMan i found the best way to find them is early in the morning after sunrise as there out basking , i seemed to find them alot easier when i was walking slow and checking every inch of there habitat in a 180 degree semi circle.
It will be alot harder to find Adders in the mid afternoon sun if its too hot they will be hiding out of the heat...also approach them real carefully and slow to avoid distubing them and they dont seem to mind you being there too much but dont get too close


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool cheers for the advice, ill have to have a go someday


----------

